# Vivarium Rack



## SciGuy (Mar 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a rack to put vivs on?

It seems with some of the pictures, some members have a black iron-type of rack.

Thanks


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Whitmor 4-Tier Supreme Shelving - Black

That rack is what I, and some other members use. I believe that they are also available at Home Depot and some other big stores.


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

I would also recomend these, sturdy, light, and nothing too extravigant(sp?) so anyone whos sees tanks on this rack will be drawn to beautiful frogs and vivs instead of the rack its on.
Also, the shelves are totally adjustable by height
the company I work at uses these, so depending on who I ask or when I look around I can usally nab some.


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

I have the same type of rack. I got it at Lowes they had Black, White, Chrome, and Stainless Steel. 350 lb shelf limit. I have 18 Gal talls on the middle shelf and the a 20 gal long on the top, bottom has a 40 gal cube and a hex tank.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 48x24x72 Industrial Rack that I got from home depot.
Love it, but that's because I don't have any 10 or 15 gal tanks. I know some members prefer other racks because they can fit 4-6 10Gal tanks perfectly.

With the 48 lenght I can play around with my exo's and have like 2 x 18 and 1 x 12. Or 2 x 24, and 1 x 36 and 1 x 12 ect....


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

The Container Store > InterMetro® Special Offer Unit

I bought these and they are on sale. Looks like the same type of shelving, but they are 74.5 h x 48l x 18d and I like the height of them. You can buy extra shelves at Container Store, along with casters, stiff plastic liners, hooks, baskets, drawers... I love them  I have it set so that I have a 40 breeder + light on the bottom, 2 18" cubed + lights on the second shelf, 3-4 12x12x18s on shelf 3, and FF cultures, tad containers on top shelf.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, that's nice 
One of the reason I like the one I bought from home depot is that the rack itself is made from heavy duty steel and the shelves are wood. So it's easy to slide tanks on and off as I've found that the wire steel racks like that make it more difficult to slide a 36x18x18 exo terra with water in it out from the rack. But it is only 18" Deep so that saves some space. I don't really need the 24" deep but it was the only thing I could find with 48" lenght.

Basicly get what fits your needs, every member wants to do different things with it.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ace - Storage Specialty Shop: Shelving Units: Gorilla Rack® Shelving Unit/Workbench

Gorilla Racks come in all shapes and sizes and are much sturdier than baker's racks while costing about the same amount. I have one and I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Anoleo2 said:


> Whitmor 4-Tier Supreme Shelving - Black
> 
> That rack is what I, and some other members use. I believe that they are also available at Home Depot and some other big stores.


Thanks, do you know how big it is


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

54Hx36Wx14D"

That's what it says on the link.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I build my own racks to my own specifications - It's easy, it's fun [if you like that type of thing], it's less expensive and you can customize to exactly what you need. I build rack 'units' that interchange and 'lock' together so that I can move them and rearrange them as I see fit. They are also wooden so it is easy to build additional features into, such as misting or ventilation systems..

Just a thought for ya =]


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

ESweet said:


> I build my own racks to my own specifications - It's easy, it's fun [if you like that type of thing], it's less expensive and you can customize to exactly what you need. I build rack 'units' that interchange and 'lock' together so that I can move them and rearrange them as I see fit. They are also wooden so it is easy to build additional features into, such as misting or ventilation systems..
> 
> Just a thought for ya =]



Pics would be superb.


----------

